# Apartment noise anxiety



## distrACTION (Feb 11, 2004)

I seem to have developed a traumatic oversensitivity to sounds from my first dorm apartment about noises in apartment. I often get anxious about random sounds from neighboring apartments. This manifests itself especially at night: I am very tense and even anticipate noises even if there are none!!! Thus, I have trouble getting sleep. This is only true when I'm in my student apartment, I have no trouble sleeping in my parent's house, for example... When I first moved to this new apartment, there were virtually no sounds and I had little to none anxiety about this matter. However, as soon as the first clear sounds of life appeared, I got nervous. It's actually rather pathetic, I think I have some sort of trauma from the past (I had a horrible flatmate when I first moved to a dorm)... Can anyone relate to this?


----------



## distrACTION (Feb 11, 2004)

...prolly not...


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

Heh, not in a dorm no: but living with horrible, selfish people? Oh yes.  Actually, when I think back, living with some people who were quite pleasant, all the noise they made could set teeth on edge a bit. It's surprising how noisey some people are, even without the sensitivity to it. So yes, I can appreciate how you might feel. I'm really sensitive to noise (motion too), although granted, having bat like hearing doesn't help. 

You're in a relatively new environment so noises are going to seem a little strange and anxiety provoking, especially at night when it is naturally quieter anyway and there are not the day-to-day sounds to absorb usual noise.

What you might find that helps you is to try some relaxation exercises. I know that sounds like a cliche, but, if you can gradually tense and release each of your muscle groups as you are lying down (you can do it sitting in a chair too), and you do this repeatedly, you will start to get good results. You can buy relaxation audios for this purpose that "talk" you through it. If you don't fancy an audio, learn how to relax your muscles and listen to some soothing music - something like Enya or whatever you like - nothing that will stimulate you so listening to NightWish is probably out :banana 

You might find that as you have been tense for some time, your muscles start to feel a bit "tingly" - don't freak out about this, it is perfectly normal. It doesn't happen to everyone, so please don't worry if you don't feel tingly. 

Other things you can do is when you are lying in bed, is to try and accept each sound that pops up and justify it in your head - talk calmy to yourself about it. I know, that might be hard, but try it and see. You want to try and stop the anxious thoughts, so, something like this: "Ok: that's my roommate in the bathroom." *thud* "heh, they just stubbed their toe. I am ok: I am calm" - you get the idea? Literally, talk yourself to sleep using calming words. Alternatively, you could get up, bang on the wall and yell at them to shut up as people are trying to sleep! :lol 

Hope this is of some use.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I left the dorm apartments and moved back home, partially because of this...

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

That's an indication of how stressed you are.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yapperjaw said:


> I seem to have developed a traumatic oversensitivity to sounds from my first dorm apartment about noises in apartment. I often get anxious about random sounds from neighboring apartments. This manifests itself especially at night: I am very tense and even anticipate noises even if there are none!!! Thus, I have trouble getting sleep. This is only true when I'm in my student apartment, I have no trouble sleeping in my parent's house, for example... When I first moved to this new apartment, there were virtually no sounds and I had little to none anxiety about this matter. However, as soon as the first clear sounds of life appeared, I got nervous. It's actually rather pathetic, I think I have some sort of trauma from the past (I had a horrible flatmate when I first moved to a dorm)... Can anyone relate to this?


 I've never lived in a dorm, but have lived in apartments for years. Right now I live in apartment Hell, thanks to my noisy neighbors upstairs, as well as noises all around.

I'm very sensitive to noise of any kind, unless I'm making it, even then it can bother me. I think something like this was brought up in the past on here about how SAers can be more sensitive to noise.

I almost have a heart attack with sudden loud noises here. In addition, certain noises make me jumpy for fear someone is at my door. I already have severe insomnia, even with meds, and the tension caused by this makes nighttime a nightmare for me.

I use silicone earplugs every night. Even if you still hear noises, they're muffled, and you don't 'feel' the sound like you normally would. They're inexpensive and a small miracle, IMO.

But, yes, I'm very jumpy at noises and get very upset and angry at other people causing them.


----------



## Redferne (Feb 15, 2005)

I dread hearing my horrible downstairs neighbors doing certain, hmm, "nightly" things. That is the worst for me. :um


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I always get panicky when its noisy around my apartment


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

I can relate to this. I live in a downstairs condominium, and there used to be two people upstairs who would stomp like elephants on their hardwood floors. It seemed like they never went anywhere, so all day long I would hear these loud BOOMS that made me jump out of my skin. It also sounded like they moved furniture around at freaking midnight. This caused me much misery, to the point that I dreaded being at home. Several times I was even courageous enough to talk to them about it, but it did no good; they'd be quiet for about 2 days, then they'd start stomping again. 

Eventually, one of them moved out, so now there is only one person up there. That means the noise is only half as bad, and by comparison it is bearable. But I still jump every time I hear a noise from one of the neighboring units. I look forward to some day owning a house so I don't have to hear apartment noise anymore.

If my anxiety is high & I really need some peace & quiet, I'll wear some 30-decible-rating earplugs. They make a world of difference.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

QuietTexan said:


> I can relate to this. I live in a downstairs condominium, and there used to be two people upstairs who would stomp like elephants on their hardwood floors. It seemed like they never went anywhere, so all day long I would hear these loud BOOMS that made me jump out of my skin. It also sounded like they moved furniture around at freaking midnight. This caused me much misery, to the point that I dreaded being at home.


 Exactly! The loud stomping happened to me at my prior apartment and now here, too, only it's also the sound of furniture being moved at night and dropping heavy things on the floor at all hours. Everything is much worse here. Sleeping would be impossible if I didn't use silicone earplugs.

The only revenge I've been able to get is to run the bathroom fan for hours at a time, overnight if need be. This is the only thing I've found effective in quieting the Stupids upstairs for any length of time, and seemed to work at the other place, too. I've run it a lot recently and it has gotten much quieter upstairs, especially at night. I know from previous experience it can be quite annoying to hear from the floor below.


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

Veggie1 said:


> The only revenge I've been able to get is to run the bathroom fan for hours at a time, overnight if need be. This is the only thing I've found effective in quieting the Stupids upstairs for any length of time, and seemed to work at the other place, too. I've run it a lot recently and it has gotten much quieter upstairs, especially at night. I know from previous experience it can be quite annoying to hear from the floor below.


That's a good idea, although I don't have a fan that makes that much noise. However, I do have a shelf stereo system hooked up to my TV, and on occasion I've turned the speakers on their back so the soundwaves point to the ceiling, then crank it up. It sounds juvenile, I know :blush , but it does seem to quiet the neighbors upstairs without disturbing the neighbors on either side of me.


----------



## Redferne (Feb 15, 2005)

Last time my downstairs jerks peed me off (keeping me awake all night with their noise), I played "Appetite For Destruction" by Guns'n'Roses full blast while they were trying to sleep. Haven't heard a peep since. :lol


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Yapperjaw said:


> I seem to have developed a traumatic oversensitivity to sounds from my first dorm apartment about noises in apartment. I often get anxious about random sounds from neighboring apartments. This manifests itself especially at night: I am very tense and even anticipate noises even if there are none!!! Thus, I have trouble getting sleep. This is only true when I'm in my student apartment, I have no trouble sleeping in my parent's house, for example... When I first moved to this new apartment, there were virtually no sounds and I had little to none anxiety about this matter. However, as soon as the first clear sounds of life appeared, I got nervous. It's actually rather pathetic, I think I have some sort of trauma from the past (I had a horrible flatmate when I first moved to a dorm)... Can anyone relate to this?


*Totally.*

It's my worst nemesis.

I can't even begin to tell you.


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

Im very quiet and think it causes other tenants anxiety. I also hate hearing all the noises. Even tonite when i left, i try and make sure no one else is coming or going when i leave. I auto started my car. Then heard a door shut. I have to self talk and realize how silly i am


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

For some reason, i believe some tenants are freaked out by me. Unfortunately anxiety is common, they dont like me.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Holy crap, this thread is ancient.


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

Typed in google, it relates to me


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

Had tenant adjacent to me hit bathroom wall while i was in it. Tell me she was in there and immitate my cough


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

I am the same, I can´t stand the sound of TV´s or radios especially. I hate it so much that it causes me anxiety. Even if it happens to be quiet temporarily, I live in fearful anticipation when they turn it on again. And when you tell them something, they are usually selfish and arrogant.


----------



## AlwaysLearning (Oct 17, 2015)

Noise irritation is a greater problem in society than generally acknowledged. Many people regard their home as the one place where they can have peace and quiet. However our society is full of noise and will only become noisier. We (my husband and I) moved from our prior house as there was a constantly barking dog next door (or a succession of dogs) which almost drove me crazy for twenty years. The house move (selling our old house and buying our current one) was very costly (legal, marketing, moving, Australian sales tax cost, etc). But I can tell you it was well worth every cent to escape the noise. It is so quiet here as I type this and I love that. Can you move somewhere else by any chance? If not, you could set a medium term goal to move when the opportunity arises. There's absolutely nothing wrong with wanting to live in peace and quiet. Interestingly, many scientists and engineers are researching solutions for noise abatement. Look up "noise abatement" on Google.


----------



## Crumpled (Oct 22, 2015)

I can totally relate to this. I have become hypersensitive to any noise from neighbours properties and as soon as I hear a dog bark, a neighbour's voice, or car, I start feeling irritated and anxious, 'put upon' and trapped. I find it extremely upsetting and know it is a completely disproportionate reaction to what is actually going on. I guess it comes partially from feeling very stressed all the time and not being able to take any extra stress, no matter how small, especially when I'm at home and want to just be left in peace and quiet. I hate being reminded that there are people right next door to me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Actually the condo where I live now is the quietest "apartment" I've ever lived in (generally). We've had the same upstairs neighbor ever since we've lived here. She apparently lives in the room above my mom's room and the one above my room is usually empty.

Sometimes she has roommates and that's been a little (and a lot) noisy at times. She had this one guy who played the saxophone for hours on end right above my head. Who does that?

Then she had this guy who was like 300 pounds and everything he did made a loud THUD. He also ran his damn vacuum cleaner like 5 times a night in the middle of the night every night.

I'm not bothered by normal living sounds. Just excessive noise. Apartment dwelling can be a pain if you have bad neighbors because you're just stuck with them and the management doesn't want to get involved.

Once we lived under these college kids and it was an absolute nightmare. It sounded like they were coming through the ceiling sometimes.


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

My neighbours hate the fact im there, im quiet. Creaky floors, neighbour beside me hates that im in my bedroom. Poor insulation, etc. Anxiety is more common. Sometimes neighbours slam doors and stomp feet when im home. Very childish. I try and ignore, it bothers me, i ignore it. Its rediculous they behave this way


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

Other times she has dog run back and forth in apt. Ppl pound the stairs in hallway. Sometimes normal noise, other times its done purposely, adults who behave like kids.


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

Lately i have living room tv and bedroom tv on at same time, low volume. Drown out noise , also i dont want to hear anything. Again, neighhours come home, another episode of rediculous door slamming. Also sounded like a heated discussion


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Thank You!*

I have to relay my historic thunder of neighbour stress since this home since 2001, thinking it was an investment, leaving rent behind

I'll read all posts after I'm done with this one.

Really good neighbours for years.

changing ones have been fine all the way, sad to see them leave! White, black & Indian

Now all I get is noise of *bombs going off*. Car doors. Thump! Main door! I live above it. 72 apartments. In & Out! All day long. midnight to midday to midnight
Bang Bang Bang Bang Bang Bang Bang Bang Bang

no voice heard and that suits me. My door rattles.

Visitors... habits of in/out forever. I can't sleep. Career lost. Because this home. Quite a fresh approach. Blame my home on trigger of stress. Knocking is worst. I know the difference of knocking my door. Once or twice since 2001. I know when someone's coming - friend or delivery. I see them arrive and rush to main door to greet. Foyer halls is knocking... waking up mom!! She pulls back the squeaking screaming inner bolts to let 'em in.
More arrive in a minute! Next minute! Next! dooor open again for next people again. Big conference? Only me suffering the arrivals. Am I the host? Within a minute they leave! Tap dancing all the stairs. The more in. Then more out.

I did start life in my parents' pub! I heard the noise of customers when I was in my bedroom above. That was a faint whisper dB compared to this home now. Bombarded is how I feel. Loud bomb doesn't have much effect. It is loud! Repetition is the problem. Knock, bang, over, over, never done. Slum.

I loved all my working life. Out of home for train or driving all my years. Much less band or annoyance during travel or office! Home bliss.

All wrong is this building. All the banging would occur when I was away, but when I'm in bed, too. No despondency or depression when I had a working life away from home.

long-term Elimination from employment adds to too long at home 24/7
that is one factor
the next factor is inflamed annoyance from doorbangs

Let's say I do benefit from morning alarm clock which has been off for years when no place / reason to be anywhere. 7am or so all the doors go B A N G
out of bed√

Can't move. No girlfriend to team up for action.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*floors*

moving furniture around is exactly a perception / syndrome I felt for years

Paper Thin Walls

later realised that rollers of kitchen drawers?
I use those. Wheeled bearings to avoid wood scraping against wood forever?
easy on the wrist when you tap on the handle - the drawer glides gently back home into its mountings.

Wood or carpet surface?

People above, below or behind. They notice the sound. Pushing grandfather clock through the halls? Wheels make noise. Road noise. Ridding friction? In 100+ mph peak traffic heard when I rest on my bike for a break, I hear steel scraping against itself in engine at high speed? Wind? 10 cars rushing past me per second. Whoof! Not like train wheels against rails..? I hear a scraping whine? Exhaust...? Road noise. Helicopters here. Buzzy yellow little police aircraft sounding like a deep-throated chainsaw. Chinooks overhead are boom whirrr.. chop chop chop. Fast cars create a doppler change of pitch effect if coming towards you or then away...

However the building is designed to isolate each apartment sonically, or using the cheapest way of constructing it.

People have children here!? visitors! 15 per session.

why not go get house? girlfriend wanted bigger. aborted my career. I scoped it as stepping stone of possession, not rent. Then we'd rent it. we moved a lot to get here. can't move alone.

When I first knocked the new neighbours, trying to introduce myself... terrified, I asked if my music was loud for you or any other sound annoying... kitchen chopping, doors.. let me know. People don't come out of their door? I'd do that per scenario too. They hide behind the door jamb. Family cluster inside. Nice answer. They said we all do the same stuff. Smiles. OK


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*applying for job*

wanting interview

however the process goes

Most paramount, crucial stage is having to speak by telephone
but all I ever get is hangup. Cruel thud. Worst noise is human voice. Paid to shout at people: "You Can't"!

Thunk. Head down toilet. Kicked in face. Smashed nose. This is what phone does to me. Why ever, ever, ever need phone in this mainstream society. Must be a workaround


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I have a similar problem, the noise comes from the flat above, consistent bangs, even the tv is too loud! I can hear it with earplugs in.. doesn't matter how much I cover my ears I can feel the vibrations of the banging. they shout conversations at each other right from outside my door up to their flat, they shout at people while on the telephone. or at each other in the flat. then stomp around the place, they slam doors.
I think they are just very loud people? I am big,heavy and clumsy so can be noisy sometimes, its a problem I can't help but generally I think I am quiet aside from the odd accident. 
I find the noise maddening, they were doing diy last night at 2am! I can't believe some people have so little self awareness.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Not sure if its been mentioned, but there is now a word for it/something similar: misophonia. Certain noises annoy me. Noise canceling headphones help sometimes, but I can only use them so much. Lately ive been good at distracting myself with thoughts, in some situations. Im also looking into purchasing a white noise type machine, tho im still researching.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Sleep*

is the #1 problem

regrets: this home, its landline

time since 2001.
this will be my grave.

Comfortable with sirens all day long in city, nearby, night time
I can sleep with sirens

every tap, wall bang, ceiling bang and floorbang. Door banging.

In long-term sense that's OK, but when bangs repeat heavily every 2 seconds, for hours, that's too much. As I am typing! I'd prefer to have a pet tiger.

I haven't raised this with neighbours at all. That indicates my tender nature.
If I moaned I'm sure things'd get worse?


----------



## quiet88 (Jan 14, 2016)

I do hate noise, but I also hate making noise, especially since I heard my landlord comment to another neighbour that I'm always in and never go out. I live here... ~_~ I usually just make do with headphones, but there are times when I don't want to listen to anything, just silence. What really annoys me are 'commuter apartments' for rent, where it seems like you are barely supposed to go home or exist once you're off work. It is kind of difficult when people are packed into small spaces in cities I suppose. It'd be funny if you and your neighbour were both making more noise to try and drown each other out whilst both being anxious about it


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Living in a apartment for 12 years, I can put up with normal apartment noise. If you agree to live in a apartment, you just have to accept a certain amount of noise because most apartments aren't soundproofed. When people play loud bass music, I can never get used to that.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

anxious87 said:


> Not sure if its been mentioned, but there is now a word for it/something similar: misophonia. Certain noises annoy me. Noise canceling headphones help sometimes, but I can only use them so much. Lately ive been good at distracting myself with thoughts, in some situations. Im also looking into purchasing a white noise type machine, tho im still researching.


I was just going to suggest the op may be suffering from misophonia. I have it and it is terrible. :frown2:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You gotta get out of that place for a while to keep your sanity!


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

related, traffic noise. this must be really loud!;
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...travels-through-apartment-block-in-China.html


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

At this point I'm not worried about eviction
It's a few neighbours, their insane. When I'm in kitchen above them. Hear them crying about it, excessive noise. Mental. They want a reaction, won't get 1 !


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

I'm pretty certain building Mgr won't listen to complainers anymore. The setup of my apt causes me to be in kitchen often, lol. Always getting food, coffee or drinks. Apt below me is small and floor must creek a lot. I don't care, try my best to be quiet. Everything can be heard. If they were not such docks I would care. The other neighbor beside me is mental, lol. Don't care


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

Just quietly walk into kitchen, neighbor thumps his own floor. I hate them !


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

the problem I have with these people above is that they just can't get it into their heads that they are being noisy, I don't understand what else I need to do to make it obvious!? i've already complained, i've already spoken to him and demonstrated how loud it is, yet he still continues to make such noise. 
it drives me to the point where I am like, well I have to leave here then and disappear for the day because it's clear I won't get any peace hanging around here. I do this and what does he do? he leaves the flat, i'm thinking it's ****in empty now!! you can make as much noise as you want, but no.. they leave because I did. it's clear when he does this he is trying to just wind me up. it's like he accepts no accountability for what he is doing, people like that do my head in because in their mind they are never the problem, other people are.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> the problem I have with these people above is that they just can't get it into their heads that they are being noisy, I don't understand what else I need to do to make it obvious!? i've already complained, i've already spoken to him and demonstrated how loud it is, yet he still continues to make such noise.
> it drives me to the point where I am like, well I have to leave here then and disappear for the day because it's clear I won't get any peace hanging around here. I do this and what does he do? he leaves the flat, i'm thinking it's ****in empty now!! you can make as much noise as you want, but no.. they leave because I did. it's clear when he does this he is trying to just wind me up. it's like he accepts no accountability for what he is doing, people like that do my head in because in their mind they are never the problem, other people are.


 I have not heard of something like this too often. Pretty much whenever I have encountered noisy neighbors it was just stupid people who didn't have any respect for others. I wouldn't know what to think if I thought they were doing it just to irk me.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have not heard of something like this too often. Pretty much whenever I have encountered noisy neighbors it was just stupid people who didn't have any respect for others. I wouldn't know what to think if I thought they were doing it just to irk me.


I seem to run across obsessive crazy people like this in my life quite a bit, I dunno why? :stu
maybe because my mental health makes me seem a bit of a pushover and people feel it would be easy to take liberties.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> I seem to run across obsessive crazy people like this in my life quite a bit, I dunno why? :stu
> maybe because my mental health makes me seem a bit of a pushover and people feel it would be easy to take liberties.


 Who did you complain to and what did they say? Sometimes managers and landlords will ignore the first complaint (or even a few complaints). I had these crazy kids that lived above me in the 90s who had parties all the time. I never directly said anything to them but I would sometimes thump the ceiling to let them know they were bothering me. I know they heard it because it would stop for a while as soon as I did that. But then it would start again 20 minutes later.

I started writing letters. First letter accomplished absolutely nothing. The noise didn't even stop for one day. I think I wrote about five. The one that finally did it was when I wrote and said it was us or them who would be moving out. I simply pointed out that we had never caused any problems and would be staying quite a while.

I was bluffing, of course. My parents didn't know anything about the letters. The management didn't know that (apparently) they moved out shortly so that must have done the trick.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I know the feeling. Get the best earplugs you can along with a full headset, and play music in the background. Sounds shouldn't get through unless they're particularly high-pitched or loud. Sleeping is the tricky part. If the noise goes on at later hours, contact the landlord. You should first ask them to keep it quiet at those hours but... in my experience, normoids rarely follow through on toning it down for any length of time, it goes against their nature to be quiet or discrete. Certainly not in the 20-30 age range. 

For me, I've developed misophonia for door knocking and phone ringing. When you're reclusive, these are almost always bad news.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Who did you complain to and what did they say? Sometimes managers and landlords will ignore the first complaint (or even a few complaints). I had these crazy kids that lived above me in the 90s who had parties all the time. I never directly said anything to them but I would sometimes thump the ceiling to let them know they were bothering me. I know they heard it because it would stop for a while as soon as I did that. But then it would start again 20 minutes later.
> 
> I started writing letters. First letter accomplished absolutely nothing. The noise didn't even stop for one day. I think I wrote about five. The one that finally did it was when I wrote and said it was us or them who would be moving out. I simply pointed out that we had never caused any problems and would be staying quite a while.
> 
> I was bluffing, of course. My parents didn't know anything about the letters. The management didn't know that (apparently) they moved out shortly so that must have done the trick.


I complained to the estate agents, after which they told me they got in touch with them and he said he will try to keep the noise down.
after that I spoke to him and demonstrated how loud it was and they still seem to be making a lot of noise.

the guy who lived here previously was so much quieter, he would not run up and down the stairs, he would not thump on the floor when he walked, he wouldn't raise his voice. I kind of wish he never left.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I sometimes wake up to what sounds like someone heavy walking in the attic.. There is no space to stand up in the attic and there is not even a floor.
Sometimes it sounds like someone is walking around in my kitchen, and sometimes it sounds like someone is walking around in my garden.
One time there was. He just stood there next to my grill, trying to look inside. I got dressed and came outside and greeted him like "hello?" and he just wanted to warn me about bicycle thieves... (Was I scared? Hell yes is was)

In my first appartement I had a random drunk man enter my kitchen. I've been paranoid about intruders and strangers entering my home since, but old houses do make random sounds like that.


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

My neighbours, try and ignore. If I'm in kitchen they get annoyed. Other neighbor is a whack job who has no job. She cries for sympathy from everyone. Maybe she has a thing for any sounds. Apparently she hates me being home. It's stupid, lol. I spend most time in bedroom or kitchen. It's the apt setup. Awful insulation. You hear everything...


----------



## bbrownleather (Jun 7, 2015)

Randall said:


> That's an indication of how stressed you are.


indeed.


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

Lmao at idiot neighbours. All day and tomorrow they are repairing cement stairs in front of basement window. I love it, I actually want to mock them to faces. It's very loud for them, it's awesome ! They also are up half the nite. 1 works while the other 1 is useless no job. But complains, love it !


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

All that noise is directly in front of bedroom window, I'm dying


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

I get very angry if i hear my hot girl neighbour having sex with her boyfriend/or probably some dude . Other than that i don't care what my neighbours do even if they make too much sound .


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Car alarm keeps sounding!*

More a man by ignoring it

always took me so long from naked state in bed to put all clothes & footwear in such a rush... stumbling a bit. outside to car, unlock, lock set alarm for 1990s car

a time when cooking, I decided to let it go. sometimes when I got to the call all the light had stopped already. haven't recorded the duration yet. HONK HONK HONK all orange corner lights. beeping stops quite soon.

today AGAIN! not surprised if it happens AGAIN any time today. Had good new route drive today. cause of alarm.. 100% unknown. wind? sun? not worth pursuing any fix. no pay. Proud of my re-found ignorance √ relax
car goes well after repairs, services DIY. electricals the main problems.

funniest was Brand new Toyota Auris electrical power only made same behaviour exactly, to my last two German cars did. never same time.

other's big red van chirps too. I know her. we have stuff in common

did happen again. always twice per day. 15:09-15:12 later 1832 - 1839

only matter would be self fantasy of people laughing at me

still for 4 cars I've owned have never been stolen or damaged. the extra provocation of humans designing and hardware of software to bully car owners by forced random alarms intent


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*when someone makes a noise there's a reason*

I get pent up about movers in

less the movers out. glad they're going but some I'd miss, but naah. saying that to the most recent leaver I was being too limp-wristed. should have said that, to all his friends, while we were chatting

I never moved out.. 2001

my life sentence here.

same: people don't necessarily kill people

the infrastructure design is at fault! ammo is when they shout in corridors. echoic, reverb... bbrrrrrrr..... aaahhhh!! opera muffled

my only weapon unfurled when I'm angry at heavy thuds repeated

floorstanders with sub scoops. all meant for my future country house

no proper communication between apartments. still haven't tried the trick of playing loud tunes... knocking at anothers..? please let me in? I stand there. can I hear my music? then I learn! can I keep it much louder without disturbing? too much a social task! I could.

the real amp is the corridors when people shout


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Im afraid of strangers so when i hear strangers making noise it scares me coz i know strangers are near me


----------

